# History backup won't backup files because of reparse point



## hartechdancer (Nov 19, 2015)

Window 8.1

When I run File history backup, I get the following error:

Directory was not backed up because it is a reparse point:
C:\Users\(myname)\Documents\My Pictures
C:\Users\(myname)\Documents\My Music
C:\Users\(myname)\Documents\My Videos

If you want it to be protected, remove the reparse point.

-----------------------------------
When I run the following Command prompt: Dir/al/s
It show me these reparse points as follow
Directory of C:\Users\(myname)\Documents
09/09/2015 01:30 pm <JUNCTION> My Music (C:\users\(myname)\Music)
09/09/2015 01:30 pm <JUNCTION> My Pictures (C:\users\(myname)\Pictures)
09/09/2015 01:30 pm <JUNCTION> My Videos (C:\users\(myname)\Videos)
--------
When I use Files Explorer,
These files do not show up.
I see: C:\Users\(myname)\My Music / but I don't see: C:\Users\(myname)\Documents\My Music
I see: C:\Users\(myname)\My Pictures / but I don't see: C:\Users\(myname)\Documents\My Pictures
I see: C:\Users\(myname)\My Videos / but I don't see: C:\Users\(myname)\Documents\My Videos
-------------
How do I Delete/Remove these reparse point?


----------

